# 1997 Traveleze 5th Wheel - by Thor, by Mountain High



## danweis (Sep 28, 2010)

I have recently purchased a 1997 Traveleze by Thor, which apparently was manufactured by Mountain High, now defunct. It is the 32 foot model. If anyone had an owners manual for this I would be happy to pay whatever costs are associated for a copy.
Thanks
Dan


----------



## RoadCat (Sep 5, 2011)

Did you find the manual for the 1997 Traveleze?

Hi,
I found an old post where you were looking for the manual for your new 5th wheel.  I'm buying a 1997 Traveleze 32 foot 5th wheel.  I've not even seen it in person yet but am buying it from a friend out in Vegas.  I'd love to get a manual too.  I can't find any information about it online.  How has your Traveleze worked out for you?
Thanks,
David


----------



## Hesse_Phx (Jan 17, 2012)

I have a Traveleze 1996 with 3 Slide outs i think its 35 ft , but i have all the original Manuals, send me an Email and i will see if i can pdf the Manual


----------



## PJ Meyer (Oct 17, 2014)

I too have purchased a 1997 Traveleze and would like to get the manuals as I am having to learn from scratch! Please advise if these are available to purchase. Thank you so much. PJ Meyer


----------



## krsmitty (Oct 18, 2014)

Was there a sale on Traveleze I missed...lol


----------

